# 5E3 Squeal



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello gang. I have a Clark Beaufort 5E3 clone that makes a squealing noise but only under a very specific circumstance. 

It only happens when I’m plugged into the Normal channel IF the Tone is full up and IF the Bright channel is turned past 9:00. If the tone is rolled back a hair, the squeal goes away. If the Bright channel is turned down, the squeal goes away. If I plug into the Bright channel, the squeal goes away. 

I’ve changed tubes but this did not rectify the situation. Not sure if it’s just a function of a highly interactive circuit, leaky caps etc. Any ideas?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Clean the input jacks... I know it sounds odd but I had the same problem with my Victoria 5e3 and that was their recommendation and it worked. As I came to understand, this is common problem with a 5e3. Google it...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

OK thanks for the tip.


----------

